# 62" vs 64", pros/cons???



## kill_goose (Sep 5, 2008)

Im looking at getting a "fancier" longbow from what I have now.

What are the advantages/disadvantages of shooting a 62" or 64" longbow? I draw 29.5".

Im purely interested in performance differences. I realize a shorter bow may be more maneuverable in some hunting situations. Im more concerned with shootability differences, speed, forgiveness, etc etc.

Thanks.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

kill_goose said:


> What are the advantages/disadvantages of shooting a 62" or 64" longbow? I draw 29.5".


Easier tuning, better release and the limbs won't be stressed as much but keep in mind its only a small difference.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

My 62" recurve gets a little pinchy at 30" draw, I'm going to get a 66" longbow next.


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

For your draw length, I'd say that 64" should be about as short as I'd go with a longbow/hybrid. It all depends on the design, but I'm not sold on the really short "longbows" unless your draw length is below 28". I adore my 66" Omega, and it's a fire-breathing beast that'll exceed 200 fps with minimum safe arrow weight and kick out 45 KE with heavier aluminums.


----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)

62" is too short for your draw and if you're smart you should go with 68". You will find it much better to shoot.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

agrees with Jimmy - it is called a longbow for a reason - if you want a shorter bow go with a recurve.


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

I agree that at your draw length 68 inch or even 70 would be better choice. The longer bow will be smoother to draw and shoot better for you. I would recommend Nate Steele of www.bamabows.com. I have two of his bows and planning on a third. You can contact Nate and he will explain the differences and help you decide what would work best.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Yet another for longer bows. Longest you can use for a situation is best. I use 66" for everything at my 29" draw. A smooth, long draw is the best way to get the best performance and accuracy of a bow.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Something to think about with shorter bows, having a bit more pressure on your fingers and with the more acute angle of the string it can give a more solid 'feeling' to the anchor. I think its why some archers say they shoot better with a shorter bow.

Personally, I think 66" is perfect for target & hunting. I just need to find a good 23" riser.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

I am a "long" bow kinda fella . I just feel that day in day out a longer length bow is easier to shoot and seesm a little bit less forgiving of my many and numerous shooting flaws . Granted some short hybrid type "longbow" designs lend themselves quite well to those with longer draw lengths ... but I'd suggest that if you are looking at a Hill style or moderate R/d "D" shape longbow , then at your draw a 68" would be the minimum .

Also , I have hunted pretty much in every type of terrain going ... from the snow and ice tops of Fiordland New Zealand to wet n' soggy thick rain forest . I am just used to hunting with 66" [ even at my lil' 27" draw ] and longer bows so the length has never bothered me , yet I have been grateful for the extra stability and accuracy I find in the longer bows ... even more so on the range/field .
disclaimer / i have never hunted from a blind nor a treestand so that may come into account as a deciding factor ?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree with the 68" bow. I have a 27" draw but shoot 66" longbows.


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

My draw is the same as you, 29.5, I have 2 66in Bama longbows and I have a Bama Royal Expedition reflex/deflex hybrid longbow 62in, by far my Favorite is my Expi, its fast smooth and I have no pinch or stack with it! I would recommend trying to shoot a few longbows differant at differant lengths and see what works the best!


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I say longer the better. I have a 64" recurve and 66" longbow. My draw is 27" , so it more of a preference thing for me. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

The longer the longbow , the heavier arrow you can shoot .... Leverage ... and due to their length the more Stable they are... as far as speed , most everyone agrees , the 66” is the ideal size for best arrow speed ... 

For Accuracy while shooting the “foam deer” , we shot a 73” ERC/hickory longbow ... Not the FASTest , but dead accurate at traditional ranges ... Always came home with the prize...


----------

